# Neve - Fevereiro de 2007



## Dan (9 Fev 2007 às 14:31)

Por onde andei esta manhã, estava tudo cheio de pegadas.
Uma pegada de um bicharoco já bem grande.
















Mas também havia alguma neve




E algum sincelo


----------



## dj_alex (9 Fev 2007 às 14:51)

Raposa ou lobo DAN??


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 16:57)

Sem dúvida alguma de lobo!  As da raposa são bem diferentes. Eu só não as sei distinguir bem de algumas raças de cães.










As de raposa:





De cão (aqui varia com a raça e o porte do bicharoco,mas de uma forma geral as de lobo tem as garras muito mais aguçadas e saliente e a pegada em si é também de tamanho considravelmente maior! 





E por fim as de Lince (que como em todos os felinos tem as garras retraídas enquanto caminha):





Era só de um animal ou havia vários?
Se for só uma cuidado Dan , que é um lobo tresmalhado (sem matilha) e podem ser perigosos. Mas se for o caso rapidamente haverá notícias aí na zona de ataques a gado! Um lobo não ataca seres humanos assim sem mais nem menos, são aliás de uma inteligência e organização fabulosas. Mas se se sentir ameaçado ou estiver ferido, aí sim é selvagem e como tal pode haver perigo.
As pegadas tb poderiam ser de algum cão vadio , tudo depende onde do local onde as tiraste .

Já agora foi onde Dan, Portugal ou Espanha?

Para além de todo este off topic , parabéns vindo de ti nem preciso dizer mais nada, se algum dia deixares o ensino ( e com tanta complicação já deve ter estado mais longe ) dedica-te à fotografia!


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida alguma de lobo!  As da raposa são bem diferentes. Eu só não as sei distinguir bem de algumas raças de cães.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Sim, de raposa não era certamente porque as pegadas eram muito grandes, tinham uns 10 cm bem medidos. 

Eram vários trilhos de marcas, provavelmente de mais de um animal. Nesta região existem lobos. Até já cheguei a ver um, uma vez quando andava por esta serra a tirar umas fotos


----------



## Rui Ferreira (9 Fev 2007 às 19:06)

Bonitas fotos 

Onde foram tiradas? Ainda à neve aí por Bragança?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 20:21)

Fotografias bonitas, principalmente as do sincelo


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 00:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Se for só uma cuidado Dan , que é um lobo tresmalhado (sem matilha) e podem ser perigosos. Mas se for o caso rapidamente haverá notícias aí na zona de ataques a gado! Um lobo não ataca seres humanos assim sem mais nem menos, são aliás de uma inteligência e organização fabulosas. Mas se se sentir ameaçado ou estiver ferido, aí sim é selvagem e como tal pode haver perigo.
> As pegadas tb poderiam ser de algum cão vadio , tudo depende onde do local onde as tiraste .


Os lobos têm mais razões de temer os humanos que os humanos a eles...

Boas fotos Dan, como sempre


----------



## Santos (10 Fev 2007 às 13:02)

Belas fotos Dan, dá  para tirar saudades


----------

